# Seed Starting Tips - Improving germination



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello friends,

Tips used when I do my seedling indoors.

Many germination methods... during procees i got many pictures.

DIY: ---> *Improve seeds germination tips*


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

greatgardener said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Tips used when I do my seedling indoors.
> 
> ...


You are not completely new to Prepared Society. I am not sure why this has not been addressed, but maybe something is not so offensive about your posts as others have been.

Typically when someone joins PS and they make a post that is about driving traffic to a personal website and not posting the information on the post, other members inform, comment and sometimes insult the poster. And that is often the end of the story and the poster fades away.

Another thing that is expected behavior here is that if you have information, post it! There are many here who will not click on a link to go somewhere else, when, they could just be reading the information here. Do you ever get oddball email with a link to click on to get more information, really a disguise for getting a virus, malware, other undesirable stuff?

But you are here, posting topics to drive people to YOUR website, without real information. Have you ever noticed how little interaction you get from your posts when your topics could be much more active? I would suggest that if your information is useful, just post it here! Or don't post about it with a link!


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

We've tried straightening this user out with reason, pleading, and some yelling - all to no avail. I believe the only thing that will work is excommunicating him.

That said, while I personally find his actions frustrating, I don't know it's against the rules, which is possibly why he's still here doing the same old crap.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

AdmiralD7S said:


> We've tried straightening this user out with reason, pleading, and some yelling - all to no avail. I believe the only thing that will work is excommunicating him.
> 
> That said, while I personally find his actions frustrating, I don't know it's against the rules, which is possibly why he's still here doing the same old crap.


I didn't remember that he had been talked to, but interesting.

We have a few of this stubborn type that is going to do it their way, no matter what anyone else says. Now that I am posting, I will not look at what he posts anymore, and certainly not click on the links that drive traffic to his web site. It seems that some others might already be doing that.

There are also people who post something and then it seems never return, and maybe he is just waiting for the traffic to his website.


----------



## JosephA (Jul 6, 2015)

I just want to add my 2 cents. I have been a member of PS for not very long. I've only made a few posts and comments. Mostly I just read (daily) the great information on this forum. I have been ridiculed for not posting the correct way here before. I don't know how to properly post pics and things of that nature. I tried but was not successful so I tend to just read. I have clicked on the links in some posts and found the information useful. I don't see what the big deal is. If your afraid to click a link because it may contain a virus then simply don't click. I don't think that every user needs to belittle the person posting. If the information sparked an interest you can google the information and get it that way. Maybe I'm completely wrong and it's not allowed to post links... Again just my opinion.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

JosephA said:


> I just want to add my 2 cents. I have been a member of PS for not very long. I've only made a few posts and comments. Mostly I just read (daily) the great information on this forum. I have been ridiculed for not posting the correct way here before. I don't know how to properly post pics and things of that nature. I tried but was not successful so I tend to just read. I have clicked on the links in some posts and found the information useful. I don't see what the big deal is. If your afraid to click a link because it may contain a virus then simply don't click. I don't think that every user needs to belittle the person posting. If the information sparked an interest you can google the information and get it that way. Maybe I'm completely wrong and it's not allowed to post links... Again just my opinion.


Thank you for your response and welcome. I think there are many of us who can give you help and support for posting. There are many talented as well as patient people here. I think it is a few of us who are more likely to call people out about behaviors, or rather, perceived misbehaviors.


----------

